# LFS's in Prince George?



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

I have recently relocated to Prince George due to job. Are there any good LFSs in the area? Ive been to the Petland which seemed to have a reasonable selection.


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm in PG also and usually order out of the states...better pricing and selection even with the shipping charges......the only other store here is total pet....they are both good for dog/cat supplies etc but usually the only time I go there is if I need something right away and can't wait. For fish food I order thru Ken's FIsh in the states....also have ordered from Jehmco in the states....great prices and quick delivery from both.....also I totally recommend April ( a sponsor here) I get my fish thru April in Vancouver....great stock and a super nice lady to deal with.....she can even order in certain stock if you check with her.....I've ordered a couple times from her and they have always arrived safely.....
so my answer would be no....good luck


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

we also ship quite often to PG.


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

The problem im afraid of with shipping is that I am living in a basement suite right now. If I ship and the package gets held at the post office on account of it being undeliverable, then those fishies are doomed.


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

april can ship by DHL overnight this time of year, and you just pick them up in the morning at 8:30 am...done it a few times with her lately in the last 2 months and never have had a problem as she packs very well.....as I am sure Charles would also....they are experienced at this and do it all the time......I am getting some in from her next week probably and would share the shipping with you if you are interested in getting anything from her at all....just send me a pm and let AApril know what you are looking for...she may even have it in stock....


----------



## Krashy_Cichlids (Apr 22, 2010)

Your best bet would be to fly them and you just go pick them up at the airport, that is what i have done. I am in williams lake, and have a few species of africans that breed fairly often if your interested.


----------



## NewGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the offers, but I am still settling in and didnt bring any tanks along with me. Maybe when I get a chance to drive back down and bring up my equipment.


----------

